
On Not Giving Due Credit - simplegeek
https://blog.wyounas.com/not-giving-due-credit.html
======
warlog
"...for kind people return kindness with kindness."

Some would argue that if you're treating kindness like a transaction, where
acts are done with expectation of reciprocity, then it isn't really kindness.

